# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Que coral é?

## Tiago Mourinho

Olá a todos

Sou novo no ramo, tenho um nano de 60x30x30.
Podiam-me ajudar a identificar este coral, já tentei procurar mas não encontro semelhantes.

Obrigado 
Tiago Mourinho

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Tiago,

Parecem-me discossomas verdes (Mushroom Polyp)

São bastante resistentes e não necessitam de muita luz nem de zonas de corrente elevada.

Gostam de estar nas zonas mais baixas do aquário, onde a corrente não seja muito forte.

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Obrigado João! 
já agora apareceu-me isto na rocha, e já encontrei mais espalhadas pelo aquario, algum palpite? A foto não é boa, mas é mesmo por baixo do coral.

Tiago Mourinho

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Tiago nao consigo perceber o que referes. Consegues marcar na foto com um circulo.

Por baixo do coral pareceme outro discossoma, apenas esta encolhido e é mais pequeno, pelo que as cores sao diferentes

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Pois, na foto ve-se mal..já está assinalado, posso dizer que me parece uma anemona mas pode ser uma grande asneira...

Tiago Mourinho

----------


## António Vitor

o verde azulado é parece-me (com poucas dúvidas)uma ricordea Florida...
semelhante aos discossomas, mas diferente.

Ricordea florida - ReefPedia, o outro não sei...

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Tiago,

Os corais são _Ricordea florida._ São alvo de muita procura pela sua invulgar beleza e côr.

O outro ser vivo é um filtrador muito comum em aquários de recife e é inofensivo. Não sei a que classe pertence mas penso que seja um poliqueta.

Nuno Silva

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Reefs.org: Where Reefkeeping Begins on the Internet - photoalbum_photo_view

Penso que sejam estes poliquetas. Mas a tua foto não é grande coisa para identificação.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Boa tarde Nuno,

Obrigado pela ajuda! Pois, a foto não está nada de jeito. Quanto a ser uma poliqueta, a minha dúvida é a inexistência do pé e quando lhe toquei não se recolheu...
De qualquer maneira não deve ser nada ofensivo para o reef.

Cumps, 
Tiago Mourinho

----------

